# Ricky Davis going to the Dunk Contest!!!



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> The Celtics should have two representatives at the All-Star festivities with the NBA slated to announce today that Davis has been invited to the slam-dunk contest. Pierce was named a reserve last week


http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...04/02/09/celtics_are_set_up_for_some_success/


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Well maybe that means the 3-yr limit is off. Then we can have a good contest again!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Well maybe that means the 3-yr limit is off. Then we can have a good contest again!


Ya, I hate the 3 year rule....maybe no young guy wanted to be in it either...muhahah, either way the fans win.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmmmm this could be interesting...do they got all the preticipants or something?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Let the record show that Jason Richardson will beat him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't like him, but at least I know he'll try to pull off something crazy in the contest to make it entertaining


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

now that ricky has a little hype and he's not following VC he will have a decent chance to win. jrich is still the favourite though- hope he pulls out a 540.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> now that ricky has a little hype and he's not following VC he will have a decent chance to win. jrich is still the favourite though- hope he pulls out a 540.


I've always wanted a 540. 

I am predicted the 360 through the legs because I know he's practicing it. 

Ricky Davis is not strong enough to pull off major dunks. He only weighs like 190 lbs. But he doesnt have to do much to come in 2nd.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

So that three year limit is off the hook?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky Davis is not strong enough to pull off major dunks. He only weighs like 190 lbs. But he doesnt have to do much to come in 2nd.


Since when do you have to weigh a lot to dunk well?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i would tend to say that the more you weight the harder it is for you to do crazy dunks...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WHAT THE ****

HOLY **** IF RICKY'S IN IT AND VINCE ISN'T NOW THAT THE 3 YEAR RULE IS OFF THEN THE NBA IS A ****ING JOKE LEAGUE!!!!!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> WHAT THE ****
> 
> HOLY **** IF RICKY'S IN IT AND VINCE ISN'T NOW THAT THE 3 YEAR RULE IS OFF THEN THE NBA IS A ****ING JOKE LEAGUE!!!!!


easy there killer... go pet a kitty or somethin.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> WHAT THE ****
> 
> HOLY **** IF RICKY'S IN IT AND VINCE ISN'T NOW THAT THE 3 YEAR RULE IS OFF THEN THE NBA IS A ****ING JOKE LEAGUE!!!!!


 

Maybe Vince didn't want to?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice. he's got something to prove.

now get andersen off and put James in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> 
> easy there killer... go pet a kitty or somethin.


I only have a dog.

But seriously Vince is the best dunker in the game, and the first non-3-years player they choose to invite is Ricky Davis?

Sorry to break it to you guys, but he won't make the dunk contest not suck. Only Vince, T-Mac, or maybe Kobe or D-Mase can do that, out of the 3+ year guys. Next year you can add J-Rich to that list.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i would tend to say that the more you weight the harder it is for you to do crazy dunks...



You have to have some upper body strength to move the ball quickly. Davis is pretty small up top. Both Nique and Jordan had more strength, plus they got up much higher. Carter is very strong. Mason is much stronger as well. Fred Jones is well-built. Davis' in game windmill (vs NY in cleveland) was pretty week and he just got it over the rim.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*YEAP*

Ricky is gonna take it.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

strength ain't everything. by the way jordan was skinnier than davis when he was dunking in the contests in the 80's. and james white is skinny and he's right up there, and VC in hs and college was skinnier, and did just as good dunks.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> strength ain't everything. by the way jordan was skinnier than davis when he was dunking in the contests in the 80's. and james white is skinny and he's right up there, and VC in hs and college was skinnier, and did just as good dunks.


But Davis cant get as high as them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hmmm i hope Freddie and Ricky go up against each other in the 1st round. Then Freddie can kick his *** and use his 7 foot wingspan to his advantage to put up a decent fight against J-Rich in the finals.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

i think he can, in my opinion, i remember when he was a rook in charlotte he had a rebound dunk where it looked like he was looking down on the rim, and the perspective of the camera wasnt messed or anything. not to say hes a better dunker though, as in addition to vert and athleticism, style is also a big factor as well as coordination (vince only gets up a bit more than a lot of dudes, and less than some (tmac), but its these factors that set him apart).


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince is too nice of a guy to show some passion for the dunk contest. If he was welcomed to join the dunk contest, his decision would be more like "I want to give these dunkers a chance, and I've already won a slam dunk contest", instead of "I want to dethrown Richardson"


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

When will the all the participants be anounced? 










I have a feeling JRich will repeat as Slam Dunk champ.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have some upper body strength to move the ball quickly. Davis is pretty small up top. Both Nique and Jordan had more strength, plus they got up much higher. Carter is very strong. Mason is much stronger as well. Fred Jones is well-built. Davis' in game windmill (vs NY in cleveland) was pretty week and he just got it over the rim.


How do we explain little SPUD being the Dunk Champion??


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky can get up... have no doubt about that.... and he does have a sense of flair.... he's the kind of dude that will be putting in a lot of practice for this.... winning the dunk contest will be very, VERY important to him.

What would be hilarious, is if Ricky was all set up on one end of the floor, like he was gonna fly the whole length of the court for a super slam,.... and then turns around and and throws the ball off the backboard he is standing under and dunks.... he gets his assist, rebound, and slam all in one (shooting at the wrong basket of course!)


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> How do we explain little SPUD being the Dunk Champion??


- he wouldnt win today 
- his dunks were easy for a normal dunker
- he was short, so everyone likes to see him get up

The dunks today are more complex.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> he's the kind of dude that will be putting in a lot of practice for this.... winning the dunk contest will be very, VERY important to him.


This is seriously how ricky thinks. When he gets assists it's just because he's trying to pump up his numbers. When players have this mindset, they dont play well with a team. I know that Ricky will bring the best he has; he probably went to NBA court to change the rule just for him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> - he wouldnt win today
> ...


Ah, you just ruined that moment for everyone. :laugh:


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> What would be hilarious, is if Ricky was all set up on one end of the floor, like he was gonna fly the whole length of the court for a super slam,.... and then turns around and and throws the ball off the backboard he is standing under and dunks.... he gets his assist, rebound, and slam all in one (shooting at the wrong basket of course!)


:rotf:


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm glad to see they took out that three year rule and ricky would be my odds on favourite but alot of you forget he stunk it up in the last dunkcomp he was in when he played for charlotte

either way im glad that 3 year garbage is gone


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> James hinted he could still take part in the Slam Dunk contest during NBA All-Star weekend. "A lot of people want me to do it, but I don't know," he said. Could he win it? "I think so, if I got in it."


Since they didnt announce it today, maybe they're getting James after all.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Is he taking back all the statements he made regarding All-Star Weekend. I like that he took a stance at first but now he is making b_i_tch moves,


----------



## Showtime84' (Oct 8, 2002)

You gotta be kidding tpb2.

From 1991 to 2003 there have been maybe 2 performances better than the one Spud Webb had in 86' and those were Vince in 2000 and Richardson last year. Spud would've won any other year with the dunks he had that night in Dallas.

Lets not we forget that back then it took 9 dunks to win the contest and you also had 8 guys going at it istead of 4.

Jordan's 1987 and 1988 performances would've won EVERY year including Vinces'.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtime84'</b>!
> You gotta be kidding tpb2.
> 
> From 1991 to 2003 there have been maybe 2 performances better than the one Spud Webb had in 86' and those were Vince in 2000 and Richardson last year. Spud would've won any other year with the dunks he had that night in Dallas.
> ...


You seem to have a thing with the past. The dunks back then were too simple for today. Things like dunks evolve. People do not want to see the same thing over and over. I just watched all the dunks from the contests and Spud's dunks were easy. He was short, that's it. Tell me which one of his dunks could not be done by a regular dunker in today's NBA. 

Jordan's performaces (separate from the Jordan name alone) would not have won today. They are pretty simple. Jordan just gets up pretty high and has good theatrics. In context of that time, Jordan's performances were better.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a 540.
> ...


Spud Webb weighed 135 lbs.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Spud Webb weighed 135 lbs.



Read up. 

His dunks are very simple and he wouldnt win today, which is when Ricky Davis will be in the contest. Plus, people were just impressed with his height/jumping they didnt care that much about the creativity of the dunks.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

if a spud webb did it for the first time in 2004, he'd win again, people would still be impressed by his lack of height.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> if a spud webb did it for the first time in 2004, he'd win again, people would still be impressed by his lack of height.


But this is about strength, not winning because you are small. Ricky Davis is not small like Spud Webb so he doesnt have the advantage in the scoring to cover his lack of strength (thus, his lack of abilty to move the ball in the air quickly).


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

last years contest was pretty damn good, but the very best will always be remembered as back in the day...when their were ALOT of contestants and EVERYONE that anyone wanted to actually see

I wanna see 
J Rich
Kobe
Carter
Lebron
D Mason
Davis
Fred Jones
and Darius Miles...to say the least

besides J Rich, id be surprised to see one more of those people in...its SAD


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

*go back to 8*

go back to the older formats of the funk contest -- 8 guys, 2 dunks a round, a few rounds, simple, fun.

this is who i'd want to see for the perfect 2004 dunk contest:

jrich
ricky d
fred jones
chris anderson
vince
lebron
mason
stromile


----------

